# 3 More DSLR's in 2011? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6323" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6323"></a></div>
<p><strong>More Cameras!

</strong>It’s been suggested Canon has 3 DSLRs to announce in 2011.</p>
<p>1Ds Mark IV, 5D Mark III and ????. We’ve been told previously that a new 1D would arrive before the year is out. There have also been some 7D Mark II rumblings around the web.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>I can get behind 2 new DSLRs in 2011, I don’t see 3 after all that’s gone on in Japan. Unless it’s a late 2011 announcement with a 2012 delivery.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tomscott (Mar 24, 2011)

I really hope a new 7D comes along! been looking out for details for the past month or so! Good new all round fro everyone!

Tom Scott


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2011)

If they do release a new 1D, I hope its Full Frame.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still hoping for the 5D Mk3


----------



## spam (Mar 24, 2011)

1Ds Mark IV, 5D Mark III are both really old. 7D is 2 years and could need an upgrade too, but there's also been talk (by Canon) about a really small model to compete with mirrorless models. That could be the new low end 1100D, but 1100D looks more like a low end model than a mirrorless competitor. Three new moedel sounds like wishful thinking though.


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Canon releases no camera bodies this year, so resources would go toward lenses.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 24, 2011)

I really really doubt it's the 7DII. I suppose that makes more sense than a 1DV since it's been out longer but honestly neither one of then need an update.

I guess if Canon wanted to maintain the advantage of the Nikon D400 that is coming they might release a new 7D model. I still don't see it happening.

Perhaps the fabled 3D again? I'm suprised CR Guy didn't mention it.


----------



## motorhead (Mar 24, 2011)

tzalmagor,

I'm exactly in the opposite camp, I desperately want to know what Canon plan to offer us in the next 1Ds. I'm less bothered about a release date than seeing the specifications ASAP. A release in 2012 would be fine as long as it's worth the wait.

I don't see it being anything other than a full framer, unless it's a "square full frame" AKA 36mm x 36mm. But if they do that I'd be very surprised, pleasantly surprised it has to be said, but surprised nontheless. Canon after all tend to be conservative, they are not risk takers by nature.


----------



## kalieaire (Mar 24, 2011)

Did someone forget that the 600D was released this year?


----------



## armando (Mar 24, 2011)

> "CRâ€™s Take
> I can get behind 2 new DSLRs in 2011, I donâ€™t see 3 after all thatâ€™s gone on in Japan. Unless itâ€™s a late 2011 announcement with a 2012 delivery.



Don't bite the CR yet folks  , yeah I agree I don't see how any new dslr equipment could be rolling out, and what has occurred, it's a pretty touchy topic in due to what has happened, but everyone has it on their mind.

-------
below a quote that makes me feel - personal opinion guessing - from an online article that no new camera bodies will come out after this, it will be more a rebuilding of production on products that are in the market after things get low. really the 5d mkii is an awesome camera, even compared to the 60d 7d, with all the features it's really the Father figure.

"The company said Wednesday it will delay the launch of the Prius hybrid minivan in Japan due to disruptions in parts supplies." = from http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110323/ap_on_bi_ge/as_japan_earthquake_economy
-------

so, if that's the case "I'm already seeing the on coming shortage of DSLR equipment online" and took the cr's advice "If you feel like been holding out for a better price" well nikon just up their prices a second fold (from nikonrumors.com ).


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2011)

motorhead said:


> ...unless it's a "square full frame" AKA 36mm x 36mm...



A mirror that can cover a 36mm sensor would need to be at least 50.91mm tall. The film plane to flange distance on the EF mount is only 44mm. You would have to go mirror-less to do a FF square sensor.


----------



## traveller (Mar 24, 2011)

The 7D Mk2 will be two years old in the autumn, so a replacement is a possibilty if it keeps to the old XXD release schedule. If this is the case, then I'm sure that Canon will already have it well under development, so while the earthquake/tsunami may delay production lines and tooling up, I don't think that they'd pull an anouncement completely. More likely they would announce in early autumn with delayed shipping until the end of the year (I'm sure they'd want to get some stock on the shelves for Christmas). The question is more, is the 7D on the old XXD release schedule, or does Canon consider it a "professional" model on a 3 year cycle? So, if this is the case (and this rumour is true), what else could a third DSLR be? 

Allow me to indulge in some speculation (hey, this _is_ a _rumours_ site!): 

I doubt we'll see a new Rebel, as both the 550D and 1000D have been updated this year. I guess that something completely new, such as a smaller model to compete (I hate that term) with mirrorless cameras, is a possiblity; where it would be positioned, spec wise is anyone's guess. The other option might be a "pellicle" mirror type camera with an EVF, which Canon must have numerous patents for. 

If the new 1D line model is to be a 1Ds Mk4 (i.e. if the rumors of a merging of the 1D and 1Ds lines are false), then a third DSLR release could be a 1D Mk4N; Canon have done a mid-life update like this before with the 1D Mk2N. This might share a lower resolution sensor with the 5D Mk3, but have a faster continuous shooting rate etc. I'm suspecting that Canon might offer something like this, as they seem to have gone to great lengths to lighten the weight of the 400mm F/2.8L; just the lens that a sports shooter moving from an APS-H sensor 1D +300mm f/2.8L to FF would need to maintain the same angle of view. 

Of course, this is probably all rubbish and we'll see 'just' a 40MP+ 1Ds Mk4 and a 28-32 MP 5D Mk 3 this year (if we're lucky).


----------



## shorthand (Mar 24, 2011)

I would argue that Canon essentially MUST release a 7D II this year, and that the 7D will remain on a 2 year or faster product life cycle, tied rigorously to Canon's most current APS-C sensor. The FF and APS-H cameras are on more of a 3-year cycle and can remain that way as the rate of product development for those sensor sizes isn't as rapid.

Essentially, the 7D must at any time integrate the best APS-C sensor Canon makes and pair that with enough processing power and a fast enough shutter to make sure that the sensor itself is the limiting factor in performance.

Traditionally, Canon's APS-C sensors have been on an 18 month cycle, but clearly this cycle has been extended because Canon's sensors have been surpassed by the most recent Sony sensors found in the Nikon D7000, Sony a580 / a55 / a33, and the Pentax K5.

If Canon's APS-C sensor lifecycle returns to an 18 month cycle, then the 7D will necessarily go with it to 18 months. However, as the incremental gains of each cycle are decreasing, I think that Canon made a strategic decision to open up the APS-C sensor cycle to 24 (or maybe 30) months and then create more different products based on that common sensor.

I think as well that the 7D gives Canon a great operational opportunity - they can start profiting from a new sensor before the yeilds from the semiconductor fabs are high enough to support a 70D. Then, as the yields increase, Canon can then release the 70D and after that the next Rebel on its normal annual cycle (pushed back a little if the yields aren't quite where they need to be in February.)

I certainly am hoping that the wait for the next sensor is worth it, otherwise those new Sony sensors (in their various forms) are starting to look quite interesting despite Canon's superior glass selection.

As for the earthquake, it is a good thing for Japan if they can start getting real products out the door again soon. If Canon can get an impressive new sensor into the market, then they will induce a substantial replacement cycle.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 24, 2011)

If I may, there have been a few questions on whether the 7D is "professional" or not or on the professional cycle or not. I would argue it's on the 3+ year cycle and here's why...

On the CPS website and qualifications, they have 3 levels of membership. The first 2 requires that you have at least 2 semipro cameras which is anything 20D and newer. The 3rd level of membership requires at least 2 pro grade cameras which is 7D above (5D, 1D and 1Ds). Considering they put the 7D in that grouping, it would hint that they see it as a pro style camera and on the 3 year cycle. 

That being said, I dont think the 7D MII would come out before the 70D in particular. I think the 7D is such a hot seller at this point in time, the 60D is testing a few new features in this level of camera (selectable auto ISO, articulating screen, different ergonomics, etc..) I think they'll take those changes perhaps 1 step further on the 70D to see how well they are taken to the public and how they can add that to the 7D MII but in a professional body, and then perhaps as quick as 6 months after the 70D release a 7D mII that will kick the D400 to the curb. Plus, speaking of nikon, most websites concur the 7D right now slightly edges over the D300s so really, what incentive does canon have to release a new model without seeing what Nikon has up their sleeves first? 

I would rather see a 5D MIII that can not only beat the D700 but even stand toe to toe with the D800 whenever that comes out.


----------



## motorhead (Mar 24, 2011)

bvukich,

You are assuming that a mirror is an essential piece of the puzzle. I think that any serious "square" format based on the 35mm model might well be designed without the mirror/pentaprism assembly.

The alternative, which would allow the mirror and pentaprism to stay would be to increase the standard back focus length. Of course this means specially designed lenses and I don't see that happening any time soon.

But as I've already said, I think the rumours suggesting a square format will remain just rumours. Especially as we now know that before the disaster in Japan Canon were investigating medium format companies to get a ready-made toehold in that market.


----------



## roland (Mar 24, 2011)

shorthand said:


> I would argue that Canon essentially MUST release a 7D II this year, and that the 7D will remain on a 2 year or faster product life cycle, tied rigorously to Canon's most current APS-C sensor. The FF and APS-H cameras are on more of a 3-year cycle and can remain that way as the rate of product development for those sensor sizes isn't as rapid.



I agree. I was thinking recently that a 7D II probably needs to come by early 2012 at the latest. My reasoning is that the Rebel is pretty reliably on a one year cycle, and we've already had the T2i and T3i based on the 7D sensor. I have a hard time thinking of how a T4i could be differentiated from the T3i if they both have the same sensor, so the Rebel cycle seems to imply that a new APS-C sensor is required by spring 2012.

If you accept that reasoning, then it seems quite unlikely that Canon would want a lineup where the T4i has a newer/better sensor than the 7D, so they would want to introduce the 7D II no later than the T4i. And as I said, we have a pretty good idea of when the T4i (or whatever the new Rebel is called) will come out, which gives us a decent deadline for the 7D II.

Of course the tragic events in Japan may (in addition to their far more severe and important effects) delay the whole camera industry quite a bit.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 24, 2011)

Although I my heart tells me I would like this to be true, my brain still can't get past all of the human tragedy and the major damages to the infrastructure of Japan. Even though this is limited to the "north," with rolling blackouts, continued earthquakes, nuclear compromise on the precipice, etc I can not see manufacturing and shipping recovering that quickly. People still need to get to work, factories still need electricity, raw materials and so on. I was waiting for the 5DIII announcement and release and anticipating getting one by the end of this year, but decided not to wait and went ahead and bought a 5DII just this past week. The way I figure, stock/supplies will dwindle and prices will rise. If a newer FF model comes out-then great, I'll wait for it to get released, analyzed and reviewed and decide if I really need it or not. My suspicion is that the price will now be even higher than what may have been targeted. Here's hoping recovery for the people of Japan occurs at a more rapid rate.


----------



## foobar (Mar 24, 2011)

kalieaire said:


> Did someone forget that the 600D was released this year?


+1

Exactly what came to my mind.
I think the 1Ds3-replacement is a sure bet (it's way overdue) and so is the 5D3 (the usual 3 year cycle).


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 24, 2011)

Considering 2011 is already 1/3rd over, they better start rolling those Pro Bodies out quick if they're going to squeeze in 3 models. I'm hoping for the 5d3 first, then maybe a 7D2.


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2011)

So I could see some dslrs announced and then released a year later or maybe 2. I know i shouldn't be so grumpy but disappointment with canon is going on 15 months.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to quibble, but actually Canon has announced two DSLRs in 2011, the T3 and the T3i.


----------



## kalieaire (Mar 25, 2011)

dilbert said:


> kalieaire said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone forget that the 600D was released this year?
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that.


----------



## AJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if there's any truth to this... then I wonder if Digic 5 is on the way.

The 1Ds4 and 5d3 would then get the new chip, and perhaps also a 7D2. 2012 could see the chip trickle down to 70D and 700D. New chip, more video capability, probably an increment in high iso.

In theory then a 7D2 could have the same 18 mpix sensor as the 7D, 60D and 600D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2011)

roland said:


> I agree. I was thinking recently that a 7D II probably needs to come by early 2012 at the latest. My reasoning is that the Rebel is pretty reliably on a one year cycle, and we've already had the T2i and T3i based on the 7D sensor. I have a hard time thinking of how a T4i could be differentiated from the T3i if they both have the same sensor, so the Rebel cycle seems to imply that a new APS-C sensor is required by spring 2012.
> 
> If you accept that reasoning, then it seems quite unlikely that Canon would want a lineup where the T4i has a newer/better sensor than the 7D, so they would want to introduce the 7D II no later than the T4i.



I'm not so sure. The T2i preceeded the 60D by several months, and had a better sensor. Furthermore, the Rebel line and the 7D are pretty far apart, and there is a lot more than sensor megapixels to differentiate them. 7D owners would be unlikely to be interested in a T4i even if it has a better more pixel-dense sensor, and someone looking for a semi-pro body would likely be doing so for features beyond just megapixels (else, just go buy a 14-megapixel point and shoot).

Also, there are quite likely other ways to distinguish a T4i from the T3i. The AF system could be updated (the Rebel could get the current xxD AF, and the xxD line could then get something a little better - after all, the 60D still basically has the 40D's AF, while the current Rebels use the 30D's AF system. They could give the T4i the transmissive LCD in the VF that they left out of the 60D. I could suggest other possibilities as well...

As an xD body, I expect the 7D will be on a similar upgrade cycle as other xD bodies, i.e. 3 (or so) years between releases.


----------



## Kuscali (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope there isn't a new 7D announced I just got mine. 

Whatever I needed and I am shooting with this one, even if the 7D was to come out after September of this year, I would have still had to buy the 7D. The 7D is a great camera, and will produce great pictures even after the 7DMII, 7DMII, 7DMIII comes out. It will still produce great pictures till it gets 150K clicks on it.


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 25, 2011)

With all that's going on now, I think there's basically no chance of a 7DII this year. Even before Japan's current problems, it was expected to be tail end of NEXT year.


Martin


----------



## unfocused (Mar 25, 2011)

> The 7D is a great camera, and will produce great pictures even after the 7DMII, 7DMII, 7DMIII comes out. It will still produce great pictures till it gets 150K clicks on it.



Glad to see another happy 7D owner. Just another reason why I don't see a 7DII coming this year. The 7D remains at the top in its category, it is selling great (Note that you can't even find a 7D available right now) and customer satisfaction is off the charts. 

Lenses and other bodies have got to be more of a priority for Canon. Incremental differences in other brands aren't sufficient to seriously challenge the 7D and it's going to be a year or two before all the new 60D, T3i and T2i owners are ready to step up a level or two. 

If they did release a new model this year, it would be more of a refresh than an upgrade and runs the risk of disappointing. I think they'll wait until they can offer a few more megapixels with a bit less noise at the high ISOs, add in some video enhancements and whatever the new bells and whistles from the next 1Ds might be. Which means we are probably looking at mid to late 2012.


----------



## Wahoowa (Mar 28, 2011)

Back to the film days, SLRs were released less frequent because there were not many things to update. After all, an SLR was just a tool that allowed film exposure and that's pretty much it. Okay, there might be some features in higher-end DSLRs that had more capabilities, but it's used to be more about film selections and photographer's skill.

Nowadays, DSLRs are tied with their sensor as well as their CPU. If you want a newer/upgraded sensor, you have to upgrade the body. And now they are being replaced at a much faster rate, as manufacturers have more cards to play; resolution, sensor size, dynamic range, noise-to-signal ratio at high ISO and so on, let alone the digital gimmicks.

That said, DSLR technology has advanced tremendously in the fast few years. And I now feel that the room to grow is not that big anymore as it's used to be. People, including me, will be happy with what we have, even though there will be some newer and cooler DSLRs released in the next few years. I'd had my 10D for about 6 years before being replaced. And I'm sure my current DSLR bodies will serve me for many years to come.

But, all in all, I'll be interested in the replacement of 5D Mark II though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2011)

Wahoowa said:


> If you want a newer/upgraded sensor, you have to upgrade the body. And now they are being replaced at a much faster rate, as manufacturers have more cards to play; resolution, sensor size, dynamic range, noise-to-signal ratio at high ISO and so on, let alone the digital gimmicks.



This also plays out in the overall upgrade strategy that Canon appears to be following. One area you see that is the AF systems chosen for the non-1-series bodies, where improvements are slow to 'trickle down' the lines.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 28, 2011)

unfocused said:


> > The 7D is a great camera, and will produce great pictures even after the 7DMII, 7DMII, 7DMIII comes out. It will still produce great pictures till it gets 150K clicks on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 7D is a good camera for sports and action, but the 5DII is better in every other way. It's definitely worth the extra. Most of the people I know with a 7D chose it over the 5DII because it was cheaper, but would have preferred the 5DII. Both the 7D and 5DII are a lot of camera for their respective $, and I expect (hope) that the 5DIII will be an irresistible upgrade . 

I hope the 7DII has APS-H, then I might get one.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 28, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> This also plays out in the overall upgrade strategy that Canon appears to be following. One area you see that is the AF systems chosen for the non-1-series bodies, where improvements are slow to 'trickle down' the lines.



I think body strategy regarding AF is one of the strong points of Nikon vs. Canon. Nikon has more of a gradient for AF performance across it's line, with each body (more or less) inheriting the AF system of the next higher model's previous generation. With Canon there are large steps in AF performance. Even the 7D with it's highly regarded AF system is only comparable to the 1D2 maybe the 1D2N (from what I've read, I haven't used either).


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 4, 2011)

bvukich said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > This also plays out in the overall upgrade strategy that Canon appears to be following. One area you see that is the AF systems chosen for the non-1-series bodies, where improvements are slow to 'trickle down' the lines.
> ...



Yes Nikon are really good at undermining their Pro model sales with their lower tier cameras. The D3 sold really well upto the point when Nikon released the D700 (both great cameras btw). Canon are a little smarter in this regard, they create different AF modules for each price point. Nikon seem to put the same Pro AF into anything they can these days which can't be good for their business long term. Sometimes i look at Nikon's range and i struggle to work out which are the comsumer, pro-sumer and pro models.


----------



## zalmagor (Apr 5, 2011)

GMCPhotographics said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Canon 7D has a better AF module than the 5D, when the average consumer would expect the opposite.


----------



## Ivar (Apr 5, 2011)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Yes Nikon are really good at undermining their Pro model sales with their lower tier cameras. The D3 sold really well upto the point when Nikon released the D700 (both great cameras btw). Canon are a little smarter in this regard, they create different AF modules for each price point. Nikon seem to put the same Pro AF into anything they can these days which can't be good for their business long term. Sometimes i look at Nikon's range and i struggle to work out which are the comsumer, pro-sumer and pro models.



I'm not so sure about the end results financially, high end cameras are sold much less in quantities. Also do not forget it is about selling a platform rather than camera only. Finally, for me Canon creates negative feelings (even though I might not switch I encourage those who asking advice sincerely consider Nikon too) by too carefully balancing every single product, leaving rather bad taste by providing on one hand generously high tech gadgets and on the other hand completely ignoring some old stuff having the need to be replaced.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2011)

zalmagor said:


> Canon 7D has a better AF module than the 5D, when the average consumer would expect the opposite.



Except the 'average consumer' is not really the target for an xD body, right? Most people spending >$1500 on a camera would do a little more research, I suspect. The 5DII's AF system is not great, true, but for the 'intended' use of a 5DII - studio/portrait/landscape work, the AF is adequate.


----------

